
Ask HN: How does HN's algorithm know if a post came from a YC company? - awwstn
When YC companies post to HN, they go straight to page 1. Is this because of the account that posted, the URL of the post, or something else?
======
argumentum
This is false, the submit page is the same non-yc people use. They also do not
go straight to page 1. There is literally no advantage other than

1\. putting "YC (s|w)(04..12)" causes users to notice quicker and upvote more
2\. the YC network itself.. batchmates upvote each other, and this voting ring
boost is under constant combat from pg.

~~~
rcavezza
I believe he's talking about the job posts that don't allow comments.

------
unreal37
I assume they have their own "submit page" that normal users don't see.

